# Who's Going This Weekend 9/4-9/5?



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

We will be going out saturday for an overnight, hopefully the canyon will be open, if not it will be like being stuck in the prison yard again looking through the fence at freedomon the other side of the line .... A II will be standing by on 68!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we'll be out there. tournament time home boy


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

We're headed out Friday. Anyone got any reports on water color? Need to know wheter to turn left or right coming out of the Destin passs. Don't expect any weedline with the heavy seas lately.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> we'll be out there. tournament time home boy


I'll be counting on you to relay the Auburn score over 68 to us Woody, War Eagle!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

We are going but probably going to deep drop for fun as I have lots of family that wants to spend the day on the water, either way we will be on 68 as well


----------



## alexa041 (Jun 27, 2008)

Finally gonna make it out. Head out Friday night and lay out Saturday night. Happy to be going. However, I'd say expectations are somewhat limited.


----------



## marlinchaser (Oct 11, 2007)

Will be there Fri or Sat


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

It'll probably be a fun trip on Betty B as well. Planning on killing a sword or 2.

Time to rig some squid


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Either Sat or Sun wx dependent. Gonna hit the 86 line and head South.

Woody - You heading over this way?

Stressless


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

team_A_II said:


> I'll be counting on you to relay the Auburn score over 68 to us Woody, War Eagle!



LOL I almost forgot! We got satellite and you know that game will be on. You will know when Auburn scores trust me! I generally monitor 68 and 72...best of luck to you. Shoot me a PM and let me know your boat name so I can hollar at you guys. War damn eagle!


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Chris V said:


> It'll probably be a fun trip on Betty B as well. Planning on killing a sword or 2.
> 
> Time to rig some squid



dickhead i've been at the store almost every day this week around 7am or a little before! you can come by the house and do your squids with me if you dont wanna stink up the shop or your own house.


----------



## Eastern Tackle (Jul 6, 2009)

I will be out Fri, Sat and Sun. Doing a little of everything is the plan, some trolling, some high speed, some jigging. We will see. Hopefully a little more will open as rumored.


----------



## team_A_II (Mar 31, 2009)

Today should be the day that they open up some water to us as rumored, fingers crossed.....


----------



## Thunderstruck (Oct 21, 2007)

If the water opens, we're in.


----------

